# Shoemart Alden Seconds & Cordovan question



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

I've heard some mention on this forum about the Shoemart's 'secret' and unique supply of Alden seconds (apparently you have to call).

What is the quality of these seconds (like AE seconds -- i.e., just as good as firsts -- or are they truly defective)? What is the markdown on these seconds? Is it hit-or-miss, or do they have a constant flow of seconds in a good range of classic styles and in a full range of sizes?

One more question, this one about cordovan:
What is the best place to get Alden LHSs in cordovan? I'm trying to find the best discount on them and I'm not sure if BB's usual $50 off at the upcoming semi-annual sale is the best deal, or if there is somewhere I might find cordovan LHSs for something closer to $300.
Also, what is the concensus on the BB unlined cordovan LHSs versus Alden's lined cordovan LHSs? Is the unlined more or less comfortable? More or less durable?


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

*i can't answer all your questions but I'll give it a shot...*

Happy Memorial Day!

Having just returned from a leisurely picnic in Forest Park with home made lemonade, potato salad, baked beans, green salad, root beer, etc. I now seek the shelter of the air conditioned house. But I digress...

1. Regarding BB unlined vs. Alden 986 cordo, IMHO, the alden is a superior shoe. I own the BB, and enjoy it. But, at the time I made my purchase decision there was no convenient way to make a comparison, but a couple of months ago I had the chance. And the comparison favored the Alden. The Alden just comes across as an altogether better shoe. Higher toe box, extremely nice finishing, calf lining. My next pair of cordo pennys will be Alden. I suggest you consider ordering a pair of each, in your size. Compare them side by side and then make up your mind. BTW, I have owned a pair of 984 aldens in calf, for many years. A nice shoe.

2. regarding shoemart, I think their "seconds" relationship with Alden is unique and also unpredictable. Give them a call to let them know what you are looking for. My understanding from those who have purchased factory seconds from shoemart is that the blemishes are minor. Perhaps there are bad ones out there--I just haven't heard of any.

3. in my experience, about 25% off retail is about the best deal you'll ever find. You may be luckier, if you are patient. BTW, it's been said on this board that, with the long term service and wear you get out of alden cordos, they're a good deal, even if you pay full retail. Can't remember who said it, but i think it is true.

Markus


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Last summer I was in New York while BB was having their summer sale. The Alden Shop on Madison Avenue was happy to beat the BB sale price on cordovan shoes. You might give them a call once the sale starts. I went in on a Sunday while the boss was away. The young man there was eager to make a sale as I remember.


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

*Thank you both*

Thank you for that information.

If anyone has any more to say about the BB unlined v. Alden lined discussion, please let me know. I will call the Shoemart tomorrow and Alden NYC once the BB sale begins.

One more question: I often see men wearing Alden Color 8 shoes with charcoal suits, but they're usually not wearing the LHSs. Instead, it's usually the tassel mocs or the flat strap loafers. Do any of you think LHSs in Color 8 are acceptable business attire (in banking, for example) to be worn with a charcoal suit? I know that some might wear this combination, but I'm more interested in hearing from any who think it entirely inappropriate, since my goal is to NOT offend/appear distasteful to associates.

Thank you again.


----------



## oldmoney (Dec 20, 2005)

Please look for the post on the bulk LHS cigar bulk buy by allen. You can get a cigar LHS for $350. we only need a couple more people. that is a szvings of $175. on a rare color cordovan.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

qwerty, There was a recent discussion about the LHS and suits. I came out against this, but many of our luminaries, including the Godfather himself, felt that it was OK. In my opinion it is OK for younger guys, but not so good for older guys.

Regarding BB vs. Alden, I think the BB is popular with those who go sockless. If you plan to wear socks, as I do, then I see no reason not to go with alden.


----------



## gracian (Jan 7, 2006)

The shoemart price is $325 for Alden cordovan seconds. They will be discounted even further during their biannual sales. I have two pairs. On one there is a difference in the patina of the ravello finish. Not easy to tell on first glance. The other pair is black and I think there might be some extra indentations in the cordovan that shouldn't be there but it's not obvious that they are seconds. In addition all seconds that I've seen have a big R stamped on the sole over the Alden trademark, I guess for "Reject".

In terms of availability it is hit and miss. They told me they never know when they are getting the seconds. I guess mistakes just happen.


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

I own a few pair of seconds from Shoemart. They are cosmetic defects. Nothing structural however. In most cases I have to look REALLY hard for the defect. They are a fantastic bargain, and not only that, they often get limited edition and european models as well.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

I recently ordered the BB loafers and found them to be too flimsy. Without lining, I was surprised at how thin the cordovan was. They looked beautiful, but for my money, and my feet comfort, I want some structure. I returned them. I have never handled the Alden, but with a lining I'm guessing it's similar in stiffness to other cordo's I own.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

gracian said:


> The shoemart price is $325 for Alden cordovan seconds. They will be discounted even further during their biannual sales. I have two pairs. On one there is a difference in the patina of the ravello finish. Not easy to tell on first glance. The other pair is black and I think there might be some extra indentations in the cordovan that shouldn't be there but it's not obvious that they are seconds. In addition all seconds that I've seen have a big R stamped on the sole over the Alden trademark, I guess for "Reject".
> 
> In terms of availability it is hit and miss. They told me they never know when they are getting the seconds. I guess mistakes just happen.


Also, Shoemart will purchase all returns from other dealers (BB has a very generous return policy, for example). Shoemart has plenty of seconds that are maked Alden, but obviously are shoes made for BB. Another benefit is that special shell corovan colors (whiskey, cigar, ravello) do not carry any premium over black and #8, in seconds ($325, with 10% off during sales). Calf shoes are $225.


----------

